# Bear Skull



## BCBear (May 31, 2011)

I'm not a taxidermist by any stretch but I do dabble in euros and skull mounts ... dug up my bear skull a few weeks ago and did my best. The bear was from BC in May 2015. Surprised to see the mandible injury. Looks like it happened some time ago and the bone was really affected. Thanks BCB


----------



## Buckbaker (Aug 3, 2015)

Cool looking mount.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Nice euro mount! It looks like he had an infection.


----------



## motorcityskulls (Jul 19, 2016)

very nice. did you seal it? if not I recommend paraloid.


----------

